

Does your team use Group Chat at Work? - antoniuschan99

Hi HN,<p>My first foray into building a Web Product is my little own me-too team chat app.<p>Finding the target market is a big goal for me right now. Am I building this solely for distributed teams? Maybe that's too niche and any company could benefit from a group chat application.<p>For the MVP I want to keep the featureset to a minimum. My focus is building apps that allow teams to communicate with each other. My gut instinct is telling me to focus on text messaging for now and build a platform that does that really really well.<p>If you're part of a team and you're either using group chat or are thinking of using group chat (eg. IRC, HipChat, Campfire, flowdock, chatter, chatwork, hall.com, talker, etc...), how is your team structured? What are you using the team chat app for - or are thinking of using the team chat app for? And what improvements do you want to see from it?<p>Thank you so much in advance. And if it is possible please leave your email. I would love to talk to you one on one on this topic.<p>Anton.
======
jefe78
For whatever it's worth, we use Jabber group functions. This is used
exclusively in our tech office. No other group in the company uses it.

